# Dollys Acre baby pics!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Danny and Marty are almost 4 weeks old and are total mama's boys!

Nokie is just a day or so shy of being a week old and is so full of energy that his development has surpassed the older boys in the way he plays...
as well as the fact that he started to mouth hay at 2 days old!

It was such a beautiful day yesterday that I was able to get some pics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are way too cute!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant believe those adorable little faces!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

My son is in love with your little Nokie!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I LOVE the white one! Which one is that?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They're adorable  I love the last pic! Boy Binkey's kiddos are getting big :shocked:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cuties!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

milkmaid said:


> I LOVE the white one! Which one is that?


He does stand out doesn't he :wink: This is Angel's baby...she's pygmy/ND and he has the same reg ND sire as Binkey's boys.

Thank you all!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Waaaay cute, Liz. It must be fun watching them play. My kids won't be making their entrance until April. I can't wait.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

ADORABLE!!! Good Lookin' Kids :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very ...very cute.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute and it looks like such a nice day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! they are getting so big!


----------

